# which bow?



## CoosaHunter (Oct 11, 2005)

Im thinking about taking the money that i get from Christmas and buying me a hunting bow to practice all summer and be ready for next year. what kind should i get. keep in mind that im only 14 and my limit would probably be around $200. I would ask for it for Christmas but ive already asked for a savage 243. thanx for your help.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

To be completely honest, I don't know of any new bow that is good enough (in my opinion) to hunt with that it priced under 200 dollars. Execpet maybe and I mean maybe, the PSE Silver Hawk. 
:eyeroll:

I'd advise you to look into the used bow market. Bows have very little resale value, you should be able to pick up a NICE Bear or PSE for 200 dollars, probably already set up and ready to hunt. If you run across a Golden Eagle that is in your price range, Buy it on the spot, no guestions asked. The Eagle is the most accurate, and most consistant bow that I have ever had the pleasure and the privelage of shooting. Personally I wouldn't take $500.00 for mine.
:beer:

You may also get a good deal at a Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander Mountian, or Dicks Sporting Goods, if you can catch a clerance or a discontinued bow. I bought a 400 dollar Bear for 150 dollars one time.
:sniper:


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Thats probably a good call buying a cheaper bow to start out with. It will give you a chance to try archery and see if you get addicted like I did. My first bow had no sights, it was old but I still had fun anyway and killed deer with it. However, if you do become passionate about bowhunting and I'm sure you will, I would go out and buy a higher end bow. All the new bows are nice but I personally love mathews, nothing else even compares. Good luck to you and have fun kid!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Coosa, find a reputable bow shop or find someone you know that bow hunts to help you get set up. I would agree at your age you should get into a used bow. Don't get hung up on names or brands. Find one that feels comfortable and you like. As I said, if youhave an older bow hunter you know, have them help you out. Bow hunting is an absolute blast, you will never regret it!!! Your pocketbook, however, might!!!!


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i got a silver halk from wal mart last year for christmass and its a good youth bow im only 16 but im think during the sumer im going to invest in a better one.

maybe a used one but if your a causle bow hunter i thing for only 50 dollors the silver halck is not a bad bow

but that depends on if you want this bow to be a long term advancement or not.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

coosa, my first bow was a pse nova. very forgiving and i shot it really well. I never took a deer with it becuase i ended up missing the bow season because of an injury i got and later upgraded to a bowtech. i shot in a bow league with it and my average score was in the high 270's out of 300. go with a used pse for sure.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

Also check ebay, bought a few bows off there.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Coosa, my first bow was only $150 at a pawn shop, and it amazed me that it was such a good fit. It's got fifty pounds on it exactly, and I haven't had anything done to it except beaver fur string silencers. I have never had any sights, nor do I want any, because I used my bow without them for so long that I became an instinctive shooter. I don't loose 100-300 arrows at a time like some of these competition people you'll hear about, but I can hold at full draw for about five or six minutes if I have to, and when I release one arrow, which is usually all the average hunter gets, it goes exactly where I want it to, every time.

Be careful about how and what you learn, it'll affect how you hunt for the rest of your life. My situation was that, since I'm a compound instinctive shooter, I couldn't ask for help, because almost no one I knew had ever heard about it, much less tried for themselves. It all depends on what works for you, namely what's comfortable and hits where you want.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

"A word of caution: Don't overbuy at the onset. But don't try to learn with the least exspensive bow available either. Both may quickly dull your enthusiasm for the sport of archery." Fred Bear


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with many here look into a used outfit to start out with, make sure this is a pursuit you will stick with. Bowhunting can be very addictive and costly. I have a Mathews SQ2 which I have nearly $800 wrapped up in the entire outfit ( bow, sights, rest, quiver, etc.). I will be spending about another $200 on it this summer. Make very sure you are happy with what you get and that you will keep bowhunting before you spend alot like some of us have and do. :lol: :-?


----------

